# Blue Stain lumber in Denver area?



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I am looking to purchase ~650 sq. ft. of Colorado Blue stain lumber (aka beetle kill) in the Denver area. Thinking about installing a T&G ceiling in part of my woodshop. Would need milled to at least S2S (1 edge, 1 face), I can do the rest. Anyone recommend a good source for this in Denver area? Thanks in advance….


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Burt,

I had TC Woods saw some lumber for me last year. They mill locally harvested lumber and probably have some blue stain for you. They are a great, very small company outside of Boulder. Give them a call. They can probably hook you up.

While not on the front range, you could try these guys, too: http://www.harduplumber.com/.
They are in the heart of the beetle kill area, so they should have lots of supply.


----------



## GaryB (Apr 30, 2008)

Burt,
I just finished my shop ceiling with tongue and groove aspen from Hester's Log and Lumber in Kremmling. They also do a lot of beetle kill pine. Their web site is http://www.hesterslogandlumber.com which should get you a phone #. You just tell them how much you need, they will mill it and you pick it up.
Good luck,
Gary


----------

